# Forgot I had this in the cupboard.......advice please



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I forgot I had one of these...never really used one to its full potential before, just slapped a random amount of cheap pre ground coffee in, stirred and left for a few mins before slowly plunging.....

Since making lattes the last year I'm now armed with a mazzer jolly and a tiny bit more knowledge, but really still have no idea really how to make the most of this bit of kit. It holds about 250ml, seems to have insulated walls and is made by bodum.

If anybody could give me some basic pointers of how to use it properly that would be great. I know it needs a different grind than for espresso, but not sure what to aim for. Will the jolly be ok for this?

I might give it a whirl in a day or two.

thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Try it with a long steep - 30-40 mins. You'll be surprised.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You don't need to go much coarser than espresso/fine drip, try 56g/l-58g/l if trying a long steep also try adding the coffee to 94C water in the pot & just dunk the coffee to wet it (not a full on stir). I don't like to let the steeping coffee sit against the plunger, nor submerge the grinds with the plunger as small particles can get through it at this stage.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Just got a normal kettle.....so best leave a min/two after boil before pour? When you say steep is that the initial little soak of the coffee or when the grinds have all the water on them? I am that naive when it comes to French press


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't do any pre-wet/bloom, all the water straight in at once, so "steep" = brew, immersion.

Sure, a minute or two should be fine.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks all for the pointers....looking forward to giving it a whirl.


----------

